# Maltese size



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I'm looking to adopt a new puppy and found one we like, but is a Maltese puppy that weighs 14 ounces when they're 7 weeks old normal? It seems very small compared to the average but I wasn't sure if it should be an area of concern. Thanks!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!
i would ask the breeder how the lines run. She would be able to give you more info regarding the weight and how big she estimates the fluff to be, whether or not that is small.
Now that I think of it, my 2 youngest were about that weight at that age. They didn’t come to me until 6 months and both were under 2 lbs.


----------



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Welcome!
> i would ask the breeder how the lines run. She would be able to give you more info regarding the weight and how big she estimates the fluff to be, whether or not that is small.
> Now tat I think of it, I think my 2 youngest were about that weight at that age. They didn’t come to me until 6 months and both were under 2 lbs.


Thank you! I asked the breeder and she said the size is normal–mom is about 6 pounds and the dad is 5. However, she's not letting us meet the parents because she wants to keep the facility completely disinfected. Would you say that is reasonable?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PixieSparks said:


> Thank you! I asked the breeder and she said the size is normal–mom is about 6 pounds and the dad is 5. However, she's not letting us meet the parents because she wants to keep the facility completely disinfected. Would you say that is reasonable?


I think in COVID times breeders are being extra cautious. I would ask for videos of parents, facilities, puppies. Its not ideal but it’s how its being done now a days by many.


----------

